

A very in-depth look at the new IBM z196 mainframe architecture - primesuspect
http://www.realworldtech.com/page.cfm?ArticleID=RWT010312153140

======
zmonkeyz
We just got two of these beasts installed at work this past weekend. :) I have
a background of Unix(Solaris), Linux, and Windows administration for most of
my career. I started with a technical support position at a web hosting
company and worked my way up. When I got to my current workplace it was the
first time i'd seen a mainframe up close. I recently took a position as a z/OS
systems programmer and I have a healthy new respect for a mainframes
capabilities. I'm hoping we're able to justify the zBX but i'd probably be
going too far.

